# Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?



## Manfrde97 (3. Juni 2011)

*Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Hallo, ich wollte einmal wissen, was denn das Referenzdesign einer Grafikkarte ist.
Bei der GTX 580 Ultra charged mit 3Gb , würde da diese oder diese Wasserkühlung passen?


----------



## HAWX (3. Juni 2011)

Manfrde97 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich wollte einmal wissen, was denn das Referenzdesign einer Grafikkarte ist.
> Bei der GTX 580 Ultra charged mit 3Gb , würde da diese oder diese Wasserkühlung passen?



Ja deine Karte hat zumindest auf den ersten Blick das Referenz-Design.

Als Referenz-Design bezeichnet man das PCB-Layout, welches Nvidia vorgibt. Also die größe des PCB und der Ort wo die Spannungswandler und Speicherchips liegen.

Beide Kühler sollten passen


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Als Referenzdesign bezeichnet man allgemein das Design was der Chiphersteller vorgibt. Also Nvidia, AMD oder sonstige Grafikkartenherstelller.
Das Referenzdesign ist in der Regel auch das erste Design was es auf dem Markt zu kaufen gibt da der Chiphersteller den Boardpartnern anfangs nicht erlaubt eigene Designs zum Verkauf anzubieten.
Diese Designs nennen sich dann Custom Designs.

Die von dir gewählte Karte hat mmn das Referenzdesign. EVGA zum Beispiel benutzt dieses meist auch für seine Karten.
Wenn in der Beschreibung der Wakü steht das man sie mit der oder der Karte verwenden kann dann passt das.
Ansonsten einfach mal beim Hersteller der Waku oder der graka nachfragen.


----------



## Manfrde97 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Ich habe jetzt verstanden, das es trotz des vielleicht anderen Ram passt.


----------



## Guapa5000 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Referenzdesign: Lochabstände, Bohrungen, lokale Position von GPU, RAM, VRAM, Kondensatoren, Widerstände, Spulen, etc. sind fix vorgegeben. Das einzige was manchmal abweichen kann ist die *Bauhöhe* div. Bauteile.

Non-Referenzdesign: Lokale Position von o.a. Bestandteilen können mehr oder weniger vom jeweiligen Boardpartner frei gewählt werden.

Hier ein paar Info's: [Guide] Guapa's GTX 5XX - Layout-Finder


----------



## facehugger (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Hier mal Fotos anhand einer 6950. Referenzdesign:

ASUS EAH6950/2DI2S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (90-C3CHD0-S0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und dazu ein Eigendesign der Bordpartner, das Custom-Design:

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das Custom-Design kühlt die Graka meist besser und auch leiser. Der Nachteil vom Custom-Design ist oft allerdings der, das die warme Luft der Graka konstruktionsbedingt im Gehäuse verteilt wird, während der Radial-Lüfter des Referenzdesigns diese hinten aus dem Gehäuse bläst. Deshalb sollte man bei der Wahl eines Custom-Designs für eine gute Gehäuse-Belüftung sorgen.

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*



Manfrde97 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt verstanden, das es trotz des vielleicht anderen Ram passt.


 
Naja ist ja nicht nur der Ram sondern auch die ganzen Phasen die quer über die Karte ragen.
Willst du es trotzdem wagen?
Ich würde mich mal bei Asus melden und nachfragen ob das geht.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Referenz Design heist ganz einfach das es das Design ist das vom Hersteller vorgegeben ist, an das sich leider aber die wenigsten halten


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*



watercooled schrieb:


> Referenz Design heist ganz einfach das es das Design ist das vom Hersteller vorgegeben ist, an das sich leider aber die wenigsten halten


 
Warum leider?
Zum glück!
Auf diese unnötige Lautstärke hätte ich keinen Bock.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Warum leider?
> Zum glück!
> Auf diese unnötige Lautstärke hätte ich keinen Bock.



Für einen Wakü-User ist ein Ref-Design Pflicht sonst passen die Fullcover nicht


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Für einen Wakü-User ist ein Ref-Design Pflicht sonst passen die Fullcover nicht


 
Man kann ja immernoch auf EVGA zurückgreifen.
Macht bei Kühlerwechsel eh am meisten Sinn.
Deshalb versteh ich die Aufregung nicht.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann ja immernoch auf EVGA zurückgreifen.
> Macht bei Kühlerwechsel eh am meisten Sinn.
> Deshalb versteh ich die Aufregung nicht.



Sogar EVGA hat schon einige wenige Custom-Designs im Umlauf. Der Kühler ist zwar Referenz aber das PCB leicht verändert.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Sogar EVGA hat schon einige wenige Custom-Designs im Umlauf. Der Kühler ist zwar Referenz aber das PCB leicht verändert.


 
Es gibt aber auch immer das Grunddesign.
Wenn man zu blöd ist das richtige zu nehmen ist man wohl selbst schuld


----------



## Malkolm (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Die Fermi-Refernzdesigns/kühler sind auch nichtmal so übel. Im Vergleich zu früheren Generationen echt brauchbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die Fermi-Refernzdesigns/kühler sind auch nichtmal so übel. Im Vergleich zu früheren Generationen echt brauchbar.


 
Eigentlich nur die von der 560Ti, die anderen wären mir persönlich zu laut.
Wobei mir auch die 560 Ti zu laut ist.


----------



## Malkolm (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Ich hatte die EVGA GTX 570 vor dem Umbau auf WaKü für einige Tage verbaut um zu schauen ob sie ok ist.
Ausgehend von diesem kurzen Zeitraum kann ich nichts negativen über die Referenzkühlung sagen. Subjektiv war sie unter Last kaum zu hören und dabei nicht übermäßig warm.
In einem LuKü-System hätte ich den Referenzkühler wohl nicht ersetzt.


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*

Ref Design ist für Wakü einfach geil


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich hatte die EVGA GTX 570 vor dem Umbau auf WaKü für einige Tage verbaut um zu schauen ob sie ok ist.
> Ausgehend von diesem kurzen Zeitraum kann ich nichts negativen über die Referenzkühlung sagen. Subjektiv war sie unter Last kaum zu hören und dabei nicht übermäßig warm.
> In einem LuKü-System hätte ich den Referenzkühler wohl nicht ersetzt.


 
Das ist einfach sehr subjektiv würde ich sagen.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt aber auch immer das Grunddesign.
> Wenn man zu blöd ist das richtige zu nehmen ist man wohl selbst schuld



Es gibt aber auch Leute die von Lukü auf Wakü umsteigen und das Problem haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Was heißt bei einer Graka Referenzdesign?*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum leider?
> Zum glück!
> Auf diese unnötige Lautstärke hätte ich keinen Bock.



Kanns sein, dass du im falschen Forum bist ?




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch immer das Grunddesign.
> Wenn man zu blöd ist das richtige zu nehmen ist man wohl selbst schuld


 
Das hat nicht viel mit Blödheit zu tun. 2-3 Monate nach Verkaufsstart (d.h. wenn die Preise auf ein akzeptables Niveau gesunken sind), gibt es z.T. schon keinen Hersteller mehr, der Oberklassekarten ausschließlich im Referenzdesign fertigt, viele haben ausschließlich zumindest leicht veränderte Layouts im Angebot. Und die Shops unterscheiden maximal nach der Kühlerverkleidung, können aber oft keine Angaben machen, was für ein PCB drunter steckt. Unter diesen Umständen eine Karte im Referenzdesign zu bekommen, kann äußerst schwierig sein und z.T. machen sogar die Hersteller Falschangaben. (mir mit meiner 9800GTX+ passiert. XFX hat behauptet, überhaupt keine non-Referenz zu produzieren und die Kühlerabdeckung war im Nvidia-Design. Als ich nach 2 Monaten auf Wasserkühlung umgerüstet habe, ging die Bastelei los, denn der Spannungswandlerbereich hatten nur noch die Schraubenlöcher mit dem Referenzdesign gemeinsam  )


----------

